# What's your guess?



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What do you think cricket will look like when she is older...what kind of coat will she have? Will she be a smoothie? Will she be a straight shaggy? Or will she curl up like her big sis?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My guess is a smoothish but wavy coat.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I need to see pics of Ruth's Lola at this age. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She has me boggled that is for sure. 
We do need to see some of Ruth's Lola....and Lolly too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The hairs on top of her head are ever so slightly wavier this am... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone else want to take a guess at what they think Cricket will look like?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> The hairs on top of her head are ever so slightly wavier this am...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This comment reminds me of my sons when they were obsessed with watching out for the emergence of chest hairs 

I think Cricket does look quite smooth... did you see the rest of her litter and was there an obvious variation in coat? What is the hair like on her muzzle? Smooth muzzle, smooth face - hairy muzzle hairy face ... on her body she is going to have soft wispy hair, not curls like Lady.

Alternatively she'll fade to cafeaulait and have a thick fleecy coat.

Who knows? Whichever she'll be your chirrpy little Cricket and therefore just the ticket


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahaha Marzi you are right.

Her face is funny...she has some little whisps of a beard...though I cant seem to get them in a picture...she moves too fast. 
Her legs are poofy and loose curls, so are her ears, her body is rather short still and straight save for a little wave at the top.
the rest of the litter was similar, from pictures, I didnt see them in person as she was the last one left. 
her eyebrow area is long, then it goes shorter on her face, but not sooth flat if that makes sense.....
looks like her coat will be way less maintenance than Lady!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I think smooth beach waves, bless her! What a cutie 😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

New cricket pic....what do you think?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute! She has changed since we visited her Her ears seem curlier..Love the lashes


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at those big furry legs! I can see quite a wave on her head, her muzzle looks straight but really thick, think we need a LOT more pictures to really decide!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's 4 month pics. These are all from the same day. The last ones taken in my undecorated hallway at the time are after her bath. 

I think Lola is a little smoother than Cricket although Lola is very fluffy shaggy when all grows out with ringlets on her ears and front legs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And for fun. Her first tail curl at around 3 months old..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

6 months


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE! thanks guys!! yes she has changed Renee!! I think Lola is straighter than Cricket. gosh she keeps me guessing, and she is starting a real wave on her head, she has 4 chunks that are really wavey. 
they have the same cute naked belly!!! lol.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Full on shaggy. Makes me cringe. Poor girl!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a bonus - Cricket AND Lola pics 
Cricket is gorgeously unique and her legs are amazing!
Definitely need more Cricket pics with Lady on too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Marzi about Crickets legs! Fab! 

I adore her little face too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is more of my choccy girl and lady needs a hair cut...so more to come this week.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Here is more of my choccy girl and lady needs a hair cut...so more to come this week.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her little body is smooth like Lola's was! SOO cute but her legs are much fluffier and can't compare the ears and muzzle at all because they are so different. I thought Lola had long ears.. Haha but Cricket should get a prize for those babies! Amanda she's a doll! You must be delighted. How is she? How does her temperament differ from Lady's?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ruth! yes her ears are very very long! and very expressive, she moves them all over, its funny....she makes us laugh every day. she is much more confident than Lady ever was...she will barrel through anything, over anything, no fear at all....except for the lawnmower down the street...ours doesnt bother her,,,but the man down the street has one that creeps her out...lol. She also has a very short attention span. she needs to have all the toys out of the box, and really enjoys taking them out of the box, lady was always so neat and cricket likes to clutter my floors with toys. she is really funny, and she is already a big snuggler....hubby pulled her into bed after her 6am pee this morning..and she decided the best way to wake me was to bite my finger...lol. my little nutter


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks Ruth! yes her ears are very very long! and very expressive, she moves them all over, its funny....she makes us laugh every day. she is much more confident than Lady ever was...she will barrel through anything, over anything, no fear at all....except for the lawnmower down the street...ours doesnt bother her,,,but the man down the street has one that creeps her out...lol. She also has a very short attention span. she needs to have all the toys out of the box, and really enjoys taking them out of the box, lady was always so neat and cricket likes to clutter my floors with toys. she is really funny, and she is already a big snuggler....hubby pulled her into bed after her 6am pee this morning..and she decided the best way to wake me was to bite my finger...lol. my little nutter


She sounds adorable. What a sweetie and bags full of personality. That's the thing I found most amazing about my two, how different they are personality wise and so unique in their own special ways.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it really is cool to see the differences between the two...the attention thing is definitely where they are polar opposites, lady will focus on something for a long time. and cricket.... well about 5 seconds...it will be interesting to watch her change too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Loved that second pic of Cricket with her back legs flipped out so cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Its cute when she lies that way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think Ruth's Lola's fur with Renee's Molly's eyelashes. Is that a super long eyelash I see already?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes she already has Really long lashes. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are Pictures of Boycie at different stages x









6 weeks that is him on top.










10 weeks.










16 weeks










5 months










8 months










10 months










Close up of coat 10 months.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such a good looking boy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful Boycie!!!


----------

